# some pics from my trip.....



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

here's a lengthy post so if you have some time to kill grab a coffee and enjoy! I thought i'd toss up some pics and a vid, i just got back from a eastern caribbean cruise, and the stops were in cozumel mexico, roatan honduras and belize city belize. in cozumel our excursion to the ruins was cancelled due to the boat being late, so we hopped on a cab and took a 10min ride to a private beach. it was great because they had a dock, and i was prepared with my snorkle kit and underwater camera (canon D20). while the wife tanned all day, i was like a fish in the water..lol

here's some pics from cozumel:

First fish i saw, sucker was big!














































i want one of these guys:










alot of these anems around



















now i'm no national geographic underwater photographer, but i stole a bun from the breakfast buffet to feed the fish. as soon as i jumped in the water i was swarmed by fish! the big angel fish (i think?) must have called his friends because there was like 5 of them, i got scared and threw the bun..LOL the camera had a bit of a hard time focusing in on all the action going on.

vid:






the next stop was in Roatan, Honduras. there we did an excursion to a beach called tabyana beach. this place was awsome because there was a reef just 30ft out from the beach! there was so much to see and by the end of it i couldn't feel my legs from all the snorkeling. the water was a little rougher and i didn't have a life jacket, so i didn't venture too far in....(more on that later) alot of the coral you see is razor sharp.

pics:



















the parrot fish were absoultly stunning, if i ever started a big fowler tank i'd love to keep one




























two tangs, shortly after started chasing eachother. i guess even in the wild they still don't have enough room..lol


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the seafans were amazing to look at.










after swimming around for a bit, i didn't realise that there was a drop off just another 10ft out. i was in awe when i saw it





































so as i discover the drop off, i realise that i don't have a life jacket on, and that it wouldn't be the best idea to go exploring it on my own. to my luck, there was these two guys on kayaks sitting out around the reef. they would tow people snorkeling around the drop off, and through the reef, they knew the best way to go so you can get amazing views. it was the best $2 i've ever spent. it was a little hard holding onto the kayak with one hand, and trying to film with the other.

vid:






anyways, hope you killed some time


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> anyways, hope you killed some time


Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Fabulous Fotos 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dang, lucky you  How deep on average were your diving sites? Did you get to see any soft corals like ricordeas and zoas?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

so beautiful


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Dang, lucky you  How deep on average were your diving sites? Did you get to see any soft corals like ricordeas and zoas?


i didn't do scuba, just snorkeling, it was very shallow where i was around, proably about 6-7ft deep only, then the drop off hit and that was a good 30+ft.

i didn't see any soft corals, mainly sea fans, brains, feather dusters, encrusting stony coral and what looked to me like monti cap? that was the sharp stuff but it kinda grew in a cup style. there were also sponges, and the like.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

nice photos. Jealous!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Great pics Jason!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice pictures Jason seems like the camera you got rocks now welcome back to the freezer


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

amazing  thanks for sharing


----------

